# Price per image question for freelancers



## verve825 (Oct 31, 2011)

Howdy-

This is my first post here. I work for a small software company, and we need to purchase ~1000 images, in 1200x1600 .RAW format. While we do not require exclusive use of the images- the photographer would be free to re-use the images elsewhere- we do want to purchase use outright, rather than pay royalties moving forward.

Could anyone give me a sense of what we might be looking at in terms of price per image, if we were working with freelance photographers? I know there will be a very wide range, but any input would be extremely helpful

Thanks and regards,

Jeff


----------



## dots (Oct 31, 2011)

Images of what?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 31, 2011)

1000 Raw images with the right to edit/process as you see fit? I'd be guessing you are looking at possibly a million or more. Not even kidding. NO photographer in their right mind is going to sell you their raw images for you to process and edit how you see fit for anything less than a LOT of money. I see images with only the print rights-no editing, no commercial use sell for upwards of $100 per image every day. At the lowest I'd say print only right $10 an image and you are talking an AWAC or facebook photographer with not enough knowledge that they're making a huge mistake. 
I think the average PRINT rights to 1000 digital images of that size would run you $100,000.


----------



## verve825 (Oct 31, 2011)

Many thanks for the responses. In terms of subjects, we need images of everything from landscapes to car tires to pets to wineries. 

Again, I realize there are many, many factors involved; all input on a baseline price is much appreciated.

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 31, 2011)

Check out the various stock agencies. You probably won't get raw images, but you may get something that works for you.


----------



## skieur (Oct 31, 2011)

verve825 said:


> Howdy-
> 
> This is my first post here. I work for a small software company, and we need to purchase ~1000 images, in 1200x1600 .RAW format. While we do not require exclusive use of the images- the photographer would be free to re-use the images elsewhere- we do want to purchase use outright, rather than pay royalties moving forward.
> 
> ...



I bought half a million images from a software company to use to teach languages. It was cheaper than shooting them myself and then doing the post work to eliminate backgrounds.  Does your software company know what image buyers want?

skieur


----------

